# Do you think this will be a problem.



## Angi (Mar 13, 2012)

I am building a large out door enclosure. It is about 14'X 12' with a small raised veggie garden in the middle an under ground hide a couple above ground hides, three geranium bushes several gazania clumps and plus I have sprinkled weed seeds. So it should have a lot of places to hide in interesting tings to explore. This is the question: I have two CDT and my mom has two from the same clutch. Hers are bigger. My guess is because of their diet. Mine eat Mazuri once or twice a week and get greens, weeds, flowers and plants most of the time. Hers get Mazuri almost every day with other stuff mixed in. We know one of hers is a boy because he flashed. They are about two and a half years old. Will it be a problem to house them together over the summer in this new enclosure? She is moving to an studio apartment.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Angi:

If they're all from the same clutch, chances are good they're all boys. I don't see a problem with putting them all together, but you know that boys will be boys. They may fight. Its a territorial thing.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 13, 2012)

Several of mine (of varying sizes and ages) all live together with no issues. Usually when I first introduce them though, there is some ramming. I just supervise for the first day or so in case there are any flip overs, and usually don't have any problems after that. Good luck!


----------



## ascott (Mar 13, 2012)

Angi...you certainly can give a try....in my experience males can not stop themselves ....they become gladiators...they ram...bite and the grandiose flip over....I have seen it much more than not.....you know...I love these hellcats....but they are absolutely lovely tortoise when not provoked by the mere presence of another male....buggers.

You say the two from Mom are bigger...how much bigger?? I would say give em a try...also suggest watching each ones weight and activity to assure all remain thriving....good luck.

Are you planning on keeping all four? Or are you going to find new hosts for the two newbies?


----------



## Angi (Mar 13, 2012)

She really loves them so I am going to try to keep them for her. I may be building a second enclosure. I can use another row of cinder block from my house to my retaining wall. It is not that hard, but will take up some of my lawn and wont be as nice for digging or bushes


----------



## Shelly (Mar 13, 2012)

emysemys said:


> at boys will be boys. They may fight. Its a territorial thing.



Even at only 2.5 years old? My experience is they become aggressive when they reach sexual maturity at around 10 or so.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 13, 2012)

I think it will be ok. They usually do better outside than in inside enclosures. Like everyone else is saying, just be careful and try and see if bullying is going on.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 14, 2012)

nicoleandrocky said:


> I think it will be ok. They usually do better outside than in inside enclosures. Like everyone else is saying, just be careful and try and see if bullying is going on.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 14, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> nicoleandrocky said:
> 
> 
> > I think it will be ok. They usually do better outside than in inside enclosures. Like everyone else is saying, just be careful and try and see if bullying is going on.


----------

